# Update Websites!!



## ClassicRockr (Oct 20, 2014)

What I don't like about some Internet websites..........a lot of them AREN'T kept updated! Product shown isn't what the consumer gets. Some products aren't even sold anymore, but still shown. Prices can be wrong. Calendars, showing upcoming events, are wrong.

I know it costs to have websites updated, but that's the way it is. Can't afford to update the website, don't have one!

Last year I ordered Halloween costume gloves for my Darth Vader costume. First pair that came in, didn't match the picture on the website. We got credit for them, but it did cost us to ship them back. Looked for another company to buy these gloves from. Found a company and the Rep guaranteed me that the gloves on their website would be what I'd get. WRONG! They were the exact same gloves that I returned to the first company I ordered from. The Rep really apologized to me and told me to just keep the gloves I got and they would credit us anyway. That was fine. 

At a local bowling/entertainment place, Managers told me two weeks ago that they were having a Halloween Party this month and would update their online calendar showing it. Looked on their calendar this AM and not a word about it. Called the place and was told they are having one, and when I asked the girl who answered, she didn't know why it wasn't on the calendar. All I could say to myself was "geshhhhhhhhh!". Said, "thank you" and hung up. 

My Darth Vader costume didn't look nearly as nice as the one on a Halloween website, but I kept it and done some upgrades to really make it look nice. 

I do find out that numerous people complain in "Reviews" about the product they get versus the product that is shown on the website. 

Do you have this happen to you?

We still order stuff off of the Internet, but it's always..........Buyer Beware!


----------

